

If you want to succeed in business, don’t get an MBA. Study philosophy instead. - Firebrand
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/print/2006/06/the-management-myth/4883/

======
fduran
"the impression I formed of the M.B.A. experience was that it involved taking
two years out of your life and going deeply into debt, all for the sake of
learning how to keep a straight face while using phrases like “out-of-the-box
thinking,” “win-win situation,” and “core competencies.” "

